# My best pal



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Today we had to take Teddy to the vets  

Those of you that know him will know he was a mini rottie in a Yorkie disguise
and him being him had to have a go at the vet even though he was half gone. He was 17.1/2 and had been with us from 8 weeks old I am sure going to miss him. God Bless my best pal.

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Jaq. Shall miss the little rogue, but my ankles will feel safer now!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sympathies from one who was in the same situation only last August.

You just get so attached to them don't you.

Our new model (Gracie) is really lovely and we are just as fond of her - but we still miss our old Lucy.

As requested.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*My Best Pal*

There's no harder decision to take than when to take your best pal to the vet for the last time, but I've done it twice now. I've come to the conclusion that you have to look at it from "life lived" point of view - which in our case were memories of great companionship and fun.

You'll miss him for a while, but you won't lose the memories. Feel for you.

Smick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cats & Dogs*

Hello Jacquie,

Lost my old pal a couple of years ago, he was 17 1/2 too, Shortly after the cat went was this. Now the other Cat, Cats Daughter 20 years old has been having a few funny turns over the last few days.

Good old life though eh!

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*best pal*

So sorry to hear the sad news. Jac.Trust him to nearly take the vets fingers with him.

He will be sorely missed, (don't mean it to be flippant.)

Angie........


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Jacquie

Sorry that your little pet is gone. just looking at picture brought a lump to my throat. Gorgeous dog.

Ca


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. They become such a big part of our lives
and he sounds like such a big character for such a little fella.
Run free at the bridge Teddy.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

I cannot say any words that will help ease the pain right now for you accept I am so sorry. Just remember the good and happy times with Teddy and like us when we lost our sweet Angel, you will find in time the sadness will ease I promise you.

Sue


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

So sorry Jac. Nothing anyone can say will take away the pain, but gain strength from knowing he was loved in life and happy. Joy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am really sorry to hear of your loss, I know just how it feels, everytime I hear of someone losing a much loved pet it really upsets me too.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry Jaquie for your loss, what a gorgeous little doggie,
at least you have some wonderfull memories,
our old dog Rusty is about the same age as Teddy and I know it wont be long till he will have to go.
at least Teddy had a good life with you, and will be running free with the rest of our friends at the bridge,

Take care

Anne


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rainbow Bridge*

Jacquie, it goes without saying my heart goes out for you.

In the time ahead, you will look back at your memories and find lots of things to laugh at.

I always remember the time Oscar locked me out of the motorhome after he leaned on the lock button on the door. Even the AA could n't get me in!

R


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

So Sorry Jac

He really was a Rottweiller in Yorkie disguise but I'd eventually got him sussed, we'll miss him on our rallies.

Night Night and God Bless Ted.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear the sad news about Teddy. Best wishes.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry Jacquie, bet he's had a good 17-1/2 years with you.
Think of all the good times.

Bazza


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

My thoughts are with you LadyJ our little Gypsy is the same age I think she will be joining him before the years out. Teddy looks a handsome chap what a lovely photo of him. 
Lin


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jac

So sorry to hear the news about Ted, but at least I won't get my fingers nipped any more eh?
Look on the bright side, it's likely to be good news for some poor waif and stray waiting in the rescue centre isn't it?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

You will have done the right thing Jac. Nevertheless there will be in an empty space in your hearts. Sorry to hear your news


stew, sho and Jessica


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jac,

sorry to read about Ted, that's a long time in dog yrs and I'm sure he loved every minute with you and John.

All the best 

Rob


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

God bless Jacquie, i took my old pal Bluey to the vets 2 weeks ago. Remember he good times.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am sure if Teddy could say "thank you" for a wonderful life and a painless release he would.

Pat


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie & John,

We've been down that road with our Bobbie as you know, and almost a year on now, we still reminisce about what a character he was. We have to say that he has been the best "wee dog" we ever had, and sadly missed.
It's a small comfort to know, that you gave him a good life, which is nothing less than expected of you both. Happy memories.

God bless,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Teds was a formiddable character and will be missed by a lot of people who met him ,he was the only dog my two cowed down to .
He had a long and happy life under your care and letting him go was the kindest thing you could do

Jacquie and John my heart goes out to you and i am sending Big Hugs.

Run free at The Bridge Teds 



Chris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry to hear the news Jac, but 17.5 is a good innings for any dog, must have been all the love and attention lavished on him


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear the sad news,you gave him a great life and I know from experience he will be sadly missed,I also know that the best thing is to get another dog asap.You will never forget Ted,but it will help with the grieving process.

Steve


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to here your sad news Jac, loved the picture of him he looks a right litle character.


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*my best pal*

condolences to you both val will feel safer around your van now take care mick


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Jacquie
Sorry to hear about Ted  
You and John certainly gave him a great life and have many happy memories.
Peace to Ted x


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Jacquie
Sorry to hear about Ted - He had a good innings though - All the love that you and John gave him kept him going. Wasnt surprised that he had a go at the vet. Big hugs from Sonja Kevin and Betsy. xxxx


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news, always hard when you have to make that visit to the vet, especially as he has been part of your family for so long.

Thinking of you both,
Lesley and Alan


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Jacquie 
We had to do the same with our Red setter Miller 2 years ago.
We never forget our dear friends.
So sorry.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

sorry to hear your sad news about ted ,had to let my gsd go last friday he was nearly 12 ,at least they are now at peace ,god bless our good friends,kind regards gary


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Teddy Jacqie, he certainly was a character, even when you know this is on the cards it doesn't make it any easier.

Hugs Lynne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words.

We are finding it really strange not having Ted anymore but we do have Trudie the large Yorkie we rescued last year so we are not dog less.


Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Evening Jacquie and John,

Sorry to here about Ted, he was a bit of a character wont be quite the same when we next see you.

Regards C&S


----------

